# Maravia Ranger; Thinking About It



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

A self-bailing Maravia with a new floor for $600? I am not sure why you are hesitating.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Buy it and I will give you $800...


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for confirming what I thought. I told him I'd take it assuming no major issues (I realize that's a subjective condition). Really wasn't planning to buy a raft right now but that just seems too good to pass up. It's even located such that I can arrange transport. Let's just hope it's not also too good to be true.


----------



## Jetlab67 (Feb 16, 2015)

Appears to be PBI-worthy. See if you can get him to throw in the school bus for an extra $200.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Jetlab67 said:


> Appears to be PBI-worthy. See if you can get him to throw in the school bus for an extra $200.


Offered him $400 and a Super Puma with a Star label glued on.


----------



## Jetlab67 (Feb 16, 2015)

Leave my SuperStar Puma outta this.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

carvedog said:


> Buy it and I will give you $800...


I'll make it $825 😊

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

Whetstone said:


> I'll make it $825 😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


900$ and your choice, red tick **** hound or a Buckley mountain fiest from atomic kennels.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

sammyphsyco said:


> 900$ and your choice, red tick **** hound or a Buckley mountain fiest from atomic kennels.


Dang! Cant top that. 😤

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

It really isn't worth half of what he is asking. Please PM me the sellers contact information and I will let him know that.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Seller owns a rafting outfitter, good dude.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

k2andcannoli said:


> Seller owns a rafting outfitter, good dude.


Oh, so it's the outfitter selling it? I wondered about that. It's obviously an outfitter boat but I wasn't sure who the seller was. I got a kick out of reading his profile. Definitely sounds like a guy worth knowing. PMing you.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Just talked to him and he is indeed a super nice guy. He told me the boat is soft by the end of a run, which on the Ocoee is a few hours. Wasn't sure why. They've just been using it that way and he said several of the Maravias he's still running do that, which is something I've heard before. I'm torn. Don't mind topping off a boat, but I don't want to have to do it every three hours, especially with my wife aboard. Also don't mind doing some work if I knew what work needed done. Thoughts?


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Pinholes....not much you can do


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, that was my fear. I asked him if there were pin holes and he didn't think that was it. I went ahead and pulled the trigger. Figured for $600 I can't get hurt too bad. I'll blow it up and check for obvious leaks then go from there.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats... Enjoy the boat.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I used some "urethane paint" with some royal blue in it to cover a few pinholes in mine. It worked to a point but it takes 48 hours to cure and the temps dropped as mine was outside and not all of them cured. I can still just pump it just in the morning. Going to see if I can borrow a temp controlled garage for a couple of days and try again later this summer as I don't think too much heat is good either. 

Spray liberally with soapy water especially those older valves. Before I replaced with C7s it did leak at all the valves.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, I had left him a VM saying I'd take it but it turns out someone bought it right after I hung up with him yesterday. I believe in "meant to bes" so I chalk it up to this one wasn't. Thanks for the input everyone. It will definitely help in the future.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Glad someone bought it...I've had my eye on it for days. The way I buy boats I probably couldn't have held out much longer!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I just bought a old dib bucket for $300, also off of boatertalk, or I would have jumped on this too.

2kan, let's go floating, something overnight. New?!?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll give you $940, a case of PBR, and some old smelly neoprene. Final offer.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

lncoop said:


> Just talked to him and he is indeed a super nice guy. He told me the boat is soft by the end of a run, which on the Ocoee is a few hours.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


I have owned old maraivas like that 95 and 98. I am 95% sure that you can solve the going soft issue by replacing the valves with new military valves. It worked for me. Its very hard to find those valves. But all you need to do is unscrew the ones in it and put in military valves in there place. I used a lite coat of silicone to stop any leaks at the valve. simple to do. My boats went from topping off 3 times a day to once every other day. Check the boat for sun damage on top of the tubes. And check for wear at the outfitter areas. Just make sure there is not too much white showing through the paint. Looks like a sweat deal to me.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like the new buyers put it right back up for sale to make a few bucks.

maravia raft


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Not the same boat...


----------

